# Radio stuck in Secure Mode



## roobroo (Sep 15, 2012)

My radio packed up in my Nissan Almera, and since I wanted to replace with another cassette player (don't ask!) we bought one legitimately from Ebay supplied with all the paperwork and code. However this was a Micra radio. The radio is stuck in secure mode, despite having left it on for hours to clear it. We don't get the opportunity to enter the code.

Could it be that a micra radio is not compatible with an almera perhaps?

Any help appreciated. Like to get it going if possible.


----------

